# How do I get Two 622 DVR's



## TNVOL1111 (Apr 13, 2006)

I have 1 of the 622 DVR's along with a 211, a 311, and an older 6000 HD receiver. My 6000 Receiver seems to have a bug in it and DISH has offerred to send me another 6000 receiver to replace it. I asked if I could get another 622 instead and they said they didn't think I was eligible for this. The lady didn't sound convincing and I didn't push the issue but I would like another 622 and then I could put the 311 in a closet and use the 622's 2nd room output for the bedroom the 311 currently is in.

So is there a way to get a 2nd 622 receiver from DISH?


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

TNVOL1111 said:


> I have 1 of the 622 DVR's along with a 211, a 311, and an older 6000 HD receiver. My 6000 Receiver seems to have a bug in it and DISH has offerred to send me another 6000 receiver to replace it. I asked if I could get another 622 instead and they said they didn't think I was eligible for this. The lady didn't sound convincing and I didn't push the issue but I would like another 622 and then I could put the 311 in a closet and use the 622's 2nd room output for the bedroom the 311 currently is in.
> 
> So is there a way to get a 2nd 622 receiver from DISH?


I think you should have done a little searching on these forums before asking this question since it's only been asked about a million times.


----------



## skyviewmark1 (Sep 28, 2006)

Yes.. CSR Roulete, or [email protected] or you local dealer will sell you one, or any number of other ways. You can have as many 622's as you want as long as you have money. Don't expect them for free.. And if you luck up and get one for free just be thankful..


----------



## msalvail (Sep 19, 2003)

TNVOL1111 said:


> So is there a way to get a 2nd 622 receiver from DISH?


Call Dish and ask the Customer Service Rep to look up your account. Based on how long you have been with them and your payment history, you may be eligible for another leased 622. If you don't find satisfaction with that CSR, ask to be bumped up to a Specialist and ask them.

I have been with E* for years and use credit card auto pay and they let me have another leased 622 for free.


----------



## TNVOL1111 (Apr 13, 2006)

lujan said:


> I think you should have done a little searching on these forums before asking this question since it's only been asked about a million times.


Hey, thanks for the help!!! NOT!!!


----------



## TNVOL1111 (Apr 13, 2006)

msalvail said:


> Call Dish and ask the Customer Service Rep to look up your account. Based on how long you have been with them and your payment history, you may be eligible for another leased 622. If you don't find satisfaction with that CSR, ask to be bumped up to a Specialist and ask them.
> 
> I have been with E* for years and use credit card auto pay and they let me have another leased 622 for free.


I have been with DISH since 1998 and use Credit Card autopay with the DVR Advantage program. So they should offer this to me but the Customer Service rep I talked to about my buggy 6000 receiver said no. She was going to send me another 6000 receiver which is a fairly old receiver. When it came today I see it is an 811 receiver and not a 6000 receiver. I don't know much about the 811. Does it have a good OTA tuner and overall how does it compare to the 6000? If this doesn't work well then I will push for another 622 to replace the 811 they just sent me. I then figure I could dump the 311 receiver and use the 622 modulator to send video to a small bedroom TV the 311 is on now. So I have to pay a DVR fee for another 622 DVR but I get to drop the 311 as an extra receiver which should come out almost equal in payment.

But if I am able to wrangle another 622 then what can I expect to pay for this? Are they going to lease me another one or will they ask me to buy the 2nd 622 DVR? Since it seems to be Customer Service rep dependant, then what is the best price that has been obtained for a 2nd 622 DVR. Thanks.


----------



## msalvail (Sep 19, 2003)

They gave me the 2nd one free and I was in your EXACT situation, had one 622, credit card autopay, customer since 98. I'd call back and ask for a Retention Specialist. Tell the you didnt want the 811, that what you wanted was a second 622, that you have been a good customer for years but that you're not happy they lost the baseball package and were thinking of switching to D*. Be firm with them. It worked for me....


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

TNVOL1111 said:


> Hey, thanks for the help!!! NOT!!!


I guess that means you're not going to do a search first next time.:nono:


----------



## TNVOL1111 (Apr 13, 2006)

lujan said:


> I guess that means you're not going to do a search first next time.:nono:


Thats right. Since the other post in this thread are very helpfull and one even has almost the same DISH history as me, then I get more use out of people being helpfull on a chat board than I do with someone trying their best to be a pain in the butt like yourself.

But for the ones who do want to give input then what is the deal with an 811 receiver. It says MPEG2 on the outside. DISH is sending this to replace the 6000 I own and they say I now "own" this 811 with no lease fee.

So how good a receiver is the 811 compared to the 6000 HD receiver? Any major differences either good or bad?

My 6000 doesn't pick up OTA channels as well as the 622 and 211 HD receivers do. How does the 811 do this?


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

You might go over to the 811 support forum and ask there. Or you could even search for OTA over there. :lol:


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

TNVOL1111 said:


> Thats right. Since the other post in this thread are very helpfull and one even has almost the same DISH history as me, then I get more use out of people being helpfull on a chat board than I do with someone trying their best to be a pain in the butt like yourself.


People with attitudes like yours defeats the effectiveness of forums like this because one of the first things readers/posters should do prior to submitting a new post is to do a search for their issue first. It's people like you that make me have to read numerous posts that aren't at all helpful.


----------



## skyviewmark1 (Sep 28, 2006)

If I were a someone that came here for answers and when I asked a question someone basically yelled at me for asking, I would probably not come back. I think that there are nicer ways to tell someone that the system has a search feature. Everyone is not as up on forum and computer ways as some others.


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

skyviewmark1 said:


> If I were a someone that came here for answers and when I asked a question someone basically yelled at me for asking, I would probably not come back. I think that there are nicer ways to tell someone that the system has a search feature. Everyone is not as up on forum and computer ways as some others.


I agree not everyone is computer able who come to these forums or can spek god englsh.

Some folks cant even use the search function, but to be rude is no excuse!!!


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

skyviewmark1 said:


> If I were a someone that came here for answers and when I asked a question someone basically yelled at me for asking, I would probably not come back. I think that there are nicer ways to tell someone that the system has a search feature. Everyone is not as up on forum and computer ways as some others.


What are you talking about? I didn't yell at him. See post #2 below. I'm just trying to keep the number of posts down because it's taking me a long time to read all of them every day. A lot of these posts would be elliminated if the readers did searches before leaving posts that have already been asked numerous times. As far as the difficulty of doing searches is concerned, I'm sure that 3rd graders could do these searches so why not everyone?


----------



## waddo (Jul 11, 2006)

I am really surprised that you all think Lujan is off base here.

I saw nothing rude in the second post. Just a well deserved comment about using search. This question has been asked many, many times in the past....


----------



## TNVOL1111 (Apr 13, 2006)

lujan said:


> People with attitudes like yours defeats the effectiveness of forums like this because one of the first things readers/posters should do prior to submitting a new post is to do a search for their issue first. It's people like you that make me have to read numerous posts that aren't at all helpful.


Sorry to ruin your day and just FORCE you to read "numerous posts that aren't helpful". No one is making you "have" to read anything and it is clearly stated in the Topic Header what my question was! If all you were going to do is post 2-3 smart assed post in reply, and not answer anything or be helpfull, then what is your agenda???

And in my experience, when you do a search for specific questions then it isn't very helpfull because the wording/syntax has to be a perfect match or you come up empty. And there is no "attitude" with me at all. I asked a legit question and got some very helpful answers. I appreciate the answers from those who took time to do so. That Dude is the "effectiveness" of a forum like this. But every forum on every topic out there tends to have a minority act boorish and like jerks. If you had wanted to be helpful you could have linked to where this question was answered instead of now posting 3-4 post where you say nothing and claim your time is being wasted.


----------



## skyviewmark1 (Sep 28, 2006)

waddo said:


> I am really surprised that you all think Lujan is off base here.
> 
> I saw nothing rude in the second post. Just a well deserved comment about using search. This question has been asked many, many times in the past....


Rude. Maybe not. But I never said said anything about rude. I said "basically yelling".. If someone doesn't want to answer the question for the 4000th time then just ignore the post. Or if they are a helpful type person find the link for them and paste it so they can go and see for themselves. I myself don't mind answering a question. I find these kind of post a lot better than 2 pages of post asking "Do you have this channel yet, or that software yet" Maybe I just feel like everyone deserves to be treated with a little bit of respect.. Enough said from me.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Yelling is typing in all upper CASE. He was not yelling. lujan has been helpful to everyone on this forum for a long time. Maybe he forgot to say PLEASE this one time. Give it up and move on.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

ChuckA said:


> Yelling is typing in all upper CASE. He was not yelling. lujan has been helpful to everyone on this forum for a long time. Maybe he forgot to say PLEASE this one time. Give it up and move on.


Thanks ChuckA


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

TNVOL1111 said:


> ... If you had wanted to be helpful you could have linked to where this question was answered instead of now posting 3-4 post where you say nothing and claim your time is being wasted.


So in other words, you would like others to do the searches for you.


----------



## msalvail (Sep 19, 2003)

lujan said:


> I think you should have done a little searching on these forums before asking this question since it's only been asked about a million times.


While I understand the intent of your post, I think it could have been said a little differently. As someone else said, there are many, many people online who are inexperienced with how to navigate forums. While a question may be asked today that you saw asked two months ago, remember, it is a new question to the poster and the many lurkers who stumble upon this forum. If it takes too much of your time to read it, just skip it as you knew what it was about when you saw the title of the post.

Perhaps in the future if you feel compelled to reply in kind, you could either not reply at all or just say something to the effect of "Click on search at the top of the page and try "leasing 2 622s" or something like that. It says the same thing without the implied tone. That's one of the biggest problems with internet correspondence...you can't see the writer's facial expression or hear their voice so often we read sarcasm into something that wasn't intended to be that at all.

JMO


----------



## TNVOL1111 (Apr 13, 2006)

msalvail said:


> While I understand the intent of your post, I think it could have been said a little differently. As someone else said, there are many, many people online who are inexperienced with how to navigate forums. While a question may be asked today that you saw asked two months ago, remember, it is a new question to the poster and the many lurkers who stumble upon this forum. If it takes too much of your time to read it, just skip it as you knew what it was about when you saw the title of the post.
> 
> Perhaps in the future if you feel compelled to reply in kind, you could either not reply at all or just say something to the effect of "Click on search at the top of the page and try "leasing 2 622s" or something like that. It says the same thing without the implied tone. That's one of the biggest problems with internet correspondence...you can't see the writer's facial expression or hear their voice so often we read sarcasm into something that wasn't intended to be that at all.
> 
> JMO


I don't come here very often so had not seen this asked. And when I have tried the "search" function on the AVS Forum then I have found it almost worthless as it pulls up a TON of post that have nothing to do with what I am asking.

But this guy decided to give a sarcastic reply and then WHINE that he was "having" to read stuff he didn't want to read! Now others posted very usefull info and their info is appreciated. This guy has now posted 5-6 times and hasn't said anything usefull! Talk about wasting his time! Now he could have suggested how to do a specific search that would have found the info or he could have types one sentance- call CS reps over and over while pleading your case, till you get the one who will agree to giving you two 622 DVR's . It would have been simple yet he decided to smart off instead. Too many people like that on message boards who think highly of themselves and likely would not be so rude to someones face. But out them behind a keyboard and they become what this guy has become.


----------



## gilunionhall (May 8, 2006)

TNVOL1111 said:


> I have 1 of the 622 DVR's along with a 211, a 311, and an older 6000 HD receiver. My 6000 Receiver seems to have a bug in it and DISH has offerred to send me another 6000 receiver to replace it. I asked if I could get another 622 instead and they said they didn't think I was eligible for this. The lady didn't sound convincing and I didn't push the issue but I would like another 622 and then I could put the 311 in a closet and use the 622's 2nd room output for the bedroom the 311 currently is in.
> 
> So is there a way to get a 2nd 622 receiver from DISH?


hey TNVOL1111 -

don't worry, there are always a few wise ***** in any group.

back to your question - i was told that i needed to wait until 1 yr after the lease of the first 622 in order to lease a 2nd one.

i wanted the 2nd one sooner than that and didnt want to pay full price for it.

i e-mailed dish at [email protected] and was able to get an "exemption" to that rule and was able to a lease deal before the 1 yr time frame had elapsed.

if you need any more info - let me know - i promise i will answer your question w/o any additional "comments" - how ever they were or werent meant.

gil


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

TNVOL1111 said:


> Too many people like that on message boards who think highly of themselves and likely would not be so rude to someones face. But out them behind a keyboard and they become what this guy has become.


Look who's talking. If my comments just caused one person (I know TNVOL111 will never do it 'cause he's too lazy) to do a search prior to doing a posting, then it was well worth it.


----------



## TNVOL1111 (Apr 13, 2006)

lujan said:


> Look who's talking. If my comments just caused one person (I know TNVOL111 will never do it 'cause he's too lazy) to do a search prior to doing a posting, then it was well worth it.


Just for kicks I did a "search" as you demanded. And just EXACTLY as I predicted, it came up with garbage. Just like the "search" function on AVS forum. You do a "search" and you get literally hundreds of threads that have nothing to do with your question. So I will put the "search" below for you to noodle out. But as you will see, only TWO threads will pop up on the front page that have ANYTHING to do with what I asked. One is MY thread here and the other is a thread started 4/16/07 which is, I think, the same day I started my thread!!! So instead of "hundreds" of examples of the same question- the search function came up with zilch on the front page of many threads.

So go read this "search" that was useless and then realize this the next time you decide to "waste your time" and become a smart ass to other posters. And I have learned my lesson over on AVS Forum and now here, to never do a "search" as the search function is useless in almost all cases.

http://www.dbstalk.com/search.php?searchid=1854720


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

The search facility is far from useless but you do need to know how to use it. You can't try it once with generic terms and give up when you get more hits than you want to read. You have to narrow the search and try different things to find what you want to see. It does take some time to use properly and that's why many people do not bother. Try this search:

http://www.dbstalk.com/search.php?searchid=1854797

It produces 11 threads and at least the top three have some discussion of your topic. The fact that two threads were started on the same day for the same subject go to prove search is not used as it should be. It looks like your thread was started only minutes before the second thread. I'm not saying that search will always get you what you want or even the most up-to-date information, but it should be a starting place. If you don't find what you want or the information is likely out of date, certainly post the question. At least then you can say you did do some research before asking.


----------



## waddo (Jul 11, 2006)

Searching is something you learn how to do well over time. Practice general terms, then try more detailed terms or vice versa. As you actually use the search engine you will find that you learn how to search and tweak search criteria to get the information you are looking for. 

Try this -> Search this forum for "second VIP622" (use the quotation marks). You get only about 6 hits with 2 threads that have a lot of info on this topic.

That was my first search attempt. Another couple of search variations would certainly have given you what you wanted.


----------



## TNVOL1111 (Apr 13, 2006)

Called to set up my 811 they sent me to replace the 6000. Turns out the 44 Switch is the problem after all but the 6000 is a little buggy also. But I then turned it around and asked if being a 9 yr Customer of DISH and having had my current 622 for over 1 year, then could I get a 2nd 622 receiver. Talked to 2 CS Advanced Reps and both said EMPHATICALLY that under the current $150 program running thru end of May, that only ONE 622 per account. I told them that there were people who had 2 of the 622's and they said rules were broken if anyone got two of them UNLESS paid the $700-800 to buy one themselves. They said DISH had put out the word to NOT lease 2 of the 622 receivers. So do I just keep calling and hope the 10th CS rep finally gives in and allows this?


----------



## isuzudave (Sep 29, 2006)

As mentioned in this thread and others, you can send an email to [email protected] requesting to lease a second 622. It worked for me. They called me and set up the installation of my second 622. I leased my first one about 6 months ago, and the second one about a month ago. I also own a 501.


----------



## phins (Apr 10, 2007)

Somestimes old theads have the wrong answers. Just because something was this way or that way two weeks ago (or even yesterday) doesn't me its the same today


----------



## waddo (Jul 11, 2006)

phins said:


> Somestimes old theads have the wrong answers. Just because something was this way or that way two weeks ago (or even yesterday) doesn't me its the same today


Sure some threads have wrong answers but more often then not, those incorrect answers are corrected in the same thread.

And you point about things changing? Come on! With things like Dish receivers the changes are pretty far apart so you can pretty safely count in the answers in our searches being pretty accurate. Let's take this thread as an example. What is the answer to the main posters last question? Email [email protected]. I can't count how many threads have the exact same answer to the same question.

Your post comes across (to me) like a bad excuse to not search and I just don't get it. Why do some of you have such an issue with searching first ? I come here all the time when I have any questions about Dish. 90% of the time my questions are answered using the search feature which is why I have so few posts.


----------



## BarneyC (Jan 9, 2005)

isuzudave said:


> As mentioned in this thread and others, you can send an email to [email protected] requesting to lease a second 622. It worked for me. They called me and set up the installation of my second 622. I leased my first one about 6 months ago, and the second one about a month ago. I also own a 501.


So I'm sitting here on Sunday afternoon, surfing, snoozing and watching DISH and I happened on this thread. So I says to meself, what the h*ll I'll email these people and see what happens. I do so and ten minutes later the phone rings. It's a very sharp DISH rep ready to set up the install date! (5/1). Go figure....


----------



## waddo (Jul 11, 2006)

Nice! I plan on getting a new HDTV for the bedroom soon and when that happens I am going to be scrounging around with the same goal. Leasing another VIP622.

Glad to hear that some folks are still having some luck with this. There is hope


----------



## gilunionhall (May 8, 2006)

BarneyC said:


> So I'm sitting here on Sunday afternoon, surfing, snoozing and watching DISH and I happened on this thread. So I says to meself, what the h*ll I'll email these people and see what happens. I do so and ten minutes later the phone rings. It's a very sharp DISH rep ready to set up the install date! (5/1). Go figure....


that was quick - i needed to do correspondence over about 2 months to get mine.

gil


----------



## TNVOL1111 (Apr 13, 2006)

BarneyC said:


> So I'm sitting here on Sunday afternoon, surfing, snoozing and watching DISH and I happened on this thread. So I says to meself, what the h*ll I'll email these people and see what happens. I do so and ten minutes later the phone rings. It's a very sharp DISH rep ready to set up the install date! (5/1). Go figure....


I did this and the same thing happened to me so the ceo email does work. Funny thing is that I had asked a DISH rep on the phone for the ceo email and they acted like no such email address existed. They said just go thru the regular CS email on dish.com and every time I have ever used this then I get an automated reply that basically says- call us and talk to a CS rep.

But DISH is due out next weekend to put a 2nd 622 in and to give me a new DP44 switch.


----------



## gilunionhall (May 8, 2006)

TNVOL1111 said:


> I did this and the same thing happened to me so the ceo email does work. Funny thing is that I had asked a DISH rep on the phone for the ceo email and they acted like no such email address existed. They said just go thru the regular CS email on dish.com and every time I have ever used this then I get an automated reply that basically says- call us and talk to a CS rep.
> 
> But DISH is due out next weekend to put a 2nd 622 in and to give me a new DP44 switch.


ah! a happy ending!


----------



## jenniferny (May 28, 2006)

skyviewmark1 said:


> If I were a someone that came here for answers and when I asked a question someone basically yelled at me for asking, I would probably not come back. I think that there are nicer ways to tell someone that the system has a search feature. Everyone is not as up on forum and computer ways as some others.


You just hit a home run with bases loaded.
This world is full of all varieties of people, both helpful / polite and also NASTY. Please count yourself among the first group. If I were new I would greatly appreciate helpful advice on using the forum.


----------

